# Have you used a cordless drill auger??? What is your opinion?



## Luketwang (Jan 7, 2010)

I am going through my old Strikemaster power auger getting it ready for the ice if it ever comes... Bought a new muffler, plug, gas line, gas cap. While on line I have been seeing a lot of guys using the cordless drill adaptors and they seem to like them? Seems like a quite alternative to the gas powered augers but would like to hear some opinions. 
Thanks
Luke


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

Got rid of all other augers !.....a one arm person can now ice fish with ease !


----------



## 1buck2004 (Mar 29, 2009)

I made 1 & love it if the ice is less than 8" thick after that it seems like the battery dies to quick if u get 1 make sure it has a free spinning plate on it that is a little bigger than ur auger in case it comes out of the chuck it won't fall through the hole 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Luketwang (Jan 7, 2010)

I bought an adaptor threw ice master that has the disc. Just ordered it today. That was the cheap part. Now I need to replace my 18v batteries.  
I have a Rigid drill with the big Nicad batteries that had a ton of torque back when they were good. But now I'm reading mixed reviews on the new lithium batteries. I myself had bad results with the compact lithiums. What drill set-ups are you guys using?


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

I posted in a previous thread that I destroyed my 18v DeWalt last year on just one hole, but after reading the reviews from others I am going to give it another shot, its possible that it was just my good ole' Dewalts time to go, as I've had the drill for 6 yrs. Assuming the consensus on these threads are honest, I'll use a 6" auger with new blades, on low torque setting. If we ever get ice here in SE MI, I'll let you know the results. Skeptical for now.


----------



## twowack (Dec 21, 2010)

We have the sears lithium ion 20 volt hammer drill with 5inch strikemaster lazer been using couple years now,average 50 to 60 holes on one battery, before recharge so far its been flawless.plus alot of work around the house.If you join there tool club and watch for it to go on sale,you get drill two batteries charger and the bag to carry it all in. never pay full price for anything if you can,we got it for around half the price.not saying its the holy grail of drills but sure is nice not have to crank anymore an its quick.good luck!and the adapter was custom made for us by machinist.


----------



## Capt. Lucky (Jun 22, 2002)

i use a 5in. lazer with a 19.2v. sears and love it this will be the 5th year for it
:woohoo1:


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

19.2 volt sears drill and an 8 inch strikemaster laser auger. Any chance this will work or is the 8 inch auger a bad idea? It's for early season. Once the ice gets a little thicker I switch to a gas auger.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

An 8" might work but your drills really going to work hard to drill the holes, and lose its charge quick.. Your better off with a 5" or 6" auger..also make sure its set on the low torque setting..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? (Jan 16, 2011)

18v Rigid hammer drill with a 5" Strikemaster mora. Bungee through the adapter and around the back of the drill so if it does fall it doesnt go far. It also pulls double duty putting in and taking out ice anchors (different adapter required). I bring 2 batteries but usually only need one for 6-8 hrs on the ice. Just have to keep those batteries warm. If they get too cold you better have another way to punch holes cause you wont be drilling. I keep mine in a soft thermos lunch bag with a few hand warmers when not in use. Keeps em toasty and dry. 

PS. As far as I know Rigid is the only company that has a lifetime warranty on batteries. Good to know if you're beating the crap out of them like I do!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

brookie1 said:


> 19.2 volt sears drill and an 8 inch strikemaster laser auger. Any chance this will work or is the 8 inch auger a bad idea? It's for early season. Once the ice gets a little thicker I switch to a gas auger.


I tried it with my 8" and dewalt and about ripped my arm off...


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? said:


> It also pulls double duty putting in and taking out ice anchors (different adapter required).


Just an fyi for others, I made an ice anchor adapter out of an old spark plug socket. I just cut a couple grooves in it wide enough for the ice anchor.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

You need a drill with a good amount of torque plus 2 settings. Im pretty sure you want to set it on high torque/low speed. If you put it on the wrong setting it wont work properly. If it does or when it catches the ice release the trigger or you will break your wrist. My set up is an 18v Rigid hammer drill with lithioum ion batties with a 5" lazer. Even with 8-12" of ice I have no problem drilling holes in seconds.


----------



## anthonyjj (Dec 5, 2010)

Love my Cordless drill auger. No engine maintenance, no gas smell, no noise. Lightweight.

Have a 6" lazer and a Hitachi Lithium Ion drill (mine has 460 in-lb torque). I got this one: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-DS18DSAL-18-Volt-2-Inch-Driver/dp/B001N2NTEI"]Amazon.com: Hitachi DS18DSAL 18-Volt 1/2-Inch Drill/Driver: Home [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41BhxtAn6zL[/ame] (got it at Lowes for $100 last year - deal of the day).

Must have:


High torque/low speed setting - at least 425-450 inch-lbs or more for torque.
1/2 inch driver (needed to fit the universal adapters for the auger).
Sharp Auger blades

Keep the batteries warm - when not using them, place them in a warm pocket. I keep 2 batteries with me. I can get 20-24 holes drilled in 8-10 inches of ice on one battery. I also throw a long bit on the drill to quickly pre-drill the shanty anchor holes.


----------



## vano397 (Sep 15, 2006)

Luketwang said:


> I bought an adaptor threw ice master that has the disc. Just ordered it today. That was the cheap part. Now I need to replace my 18v batteries.
> I have a Rigid drill with the big Nicad batteries that had a ton of torque back when they were good. But now I'm reading mixed reviews on the new lithium batteries. I myself had bad results with the compact lithiums. What drill set-ups are you guys using?


I was a big fan of my Milwaukee V18 lithium for about 2 seasons, but the newer batteries I have added its not as good. The major problem with the lithium is that is will only give out 2.1 volts per cell, while the Nicad average 1.8, but will draw as much as the drill needs... So... with the lithium, if the drill bogs down, it will stop turning, unlike the NiCad which will just get reaaly slow. So, I prefer my ridgid NiCads, if you can get the 2.5 aH they are glass packed and insulated and will last better in the cold.


----------



## vano397 (Sep 15, 2006)

brookie1 said:


> 19.2 volt sears drill and an 8 inch strikemaster laser auger. Any chance this will work or is the 8 inch auger a bad idea? It's for early season. Once the ice gets a little thicker I switch to a gas auger.


Ive noticed that the lazer auger is too aggressive for the drills. even the 6 was a little too much, however I've used the 5,6,7,8 inch mora and they all worked well. if you don't need the bigger hole, the smaller auger the more you get. Just my observation of course, but the lazers seem to cut too hard, and put more pressure on the drill, drastically decreasing battery life.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

vano397 said:


> Ive noticed that the lazer auger is too aggressive for the drills. even the 6 was a little too much, however I've used the 5,6,7,8 inch mora and they all worked well. if you don't need the bigger hole, the smaller auger the more you get. Just my observation of course, but the lazers seem to cut too hard, and put more pressure on the drill, drastically decreasing battery life.


Yea, I'm getting the impression that it was a waste buying the adapter. Sometimes I fish shallower lakes and sight fish from a shanty, so I like a number of larger holes to see. Think I'll stay with the hand auger until I need the gas auger.


----------



## KurtSUP7 (Dec 12, 2011)

My grandpa had a cordless drill auger setup and it worked great, until the battery died. He had a Milwaukee. Just make sure your battery is charged up and you should be fine for a few holes. It wouldn't hurt to have a spare battery too!


----------



## Luketwang (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey thanks a ton for the first-hand feedback and tips guys! I'm gonna go get a couple fresh batteries for my Rigid. I wish I had registered my tools when I bought them because the batteries were warranted.  
Maybe It's not too late to ask Santa (wife) for a 5 or 6" mora for my set-up.
Happy fishing!
Luke


----------



## vano397 (Sep 15, 2006)

When I was working for Ridgid there was a service center off of west river drive, just East of 5/3 ballpark... I would take them there and see what he says. he has hooked me up a couple of times, and seems to be a good guy. You might be able to save some dough!


----------



## kenny ball (Sep 16, 2011)

I use a 6 inch laser with a Bosch 1/2 drill. It is called the "little brute " I keep the batteries in my pocket on my bibbs even with 12" and more of ice it will drill all day 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Luketwang (Jan 7, 2010)

vano397 said:


> When I was working for Ridgid there was a service center off of west river drive, just East of 5/3 ballpark... I would take them there and see what he says. he has hooked me up a couple of times, and seems to be a good guy. You might be able to save some dough!


Good looking out! I tried Hoeksema tools down on 28th and they said sorry.
I'll try that place out. 
Thanks again!
Luke


----------



## zeeke33 (Feb 7, 2009)

For guys like Brookie1 that are looking to do 8" holes; that requires that you remove twice as much ice as a 6" hole. To do that takes a drill with lots of grunt, like a 24 or 36 volt, and a sharp, easy cutting auger, like a Nils. Battery life suffers if you try to push too hard and if if jams you'll be the best entertainment on the ice


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

i have showed this before , but it bears repeating. The drill is a 36 volt bosch litheon with a 6 inch lazer auger and an ice master adapter . I have drilled over 500 holes last season , used the drill all summer, and its ready to go again. The batteries are 4 years old and still going strong so far. I might have to replace them sooner or later. These are the regular slim batteries. I think I'll get some fat pack batteries next.









By double1trouble1 at 2011-01-29


----------



## twowack (Dec 21, 2010)

Nothin like the old ice shuttle, my fishin buddy can pack more stuff in his and a 30 pack. they need to bring them back.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

vano397 said:


> I was a big fan of my Milwaukee V18 lithium for about 2 seasons, but the newer batteries I have added its not as good. The major problem with the lithium is that is will only give out 2.1 volts per cell, while the Nicad average 1.8, but will draw as much as the drill needs... So... with the lithium, if the drill bogs down, it will stop turning, unlike the NiCad which will just get reaaly slow. So, I prefer my ridgid NiCads, if you can get the 2.5 aH they are glass packed and insulated and will last better in the cold.


I hear that. I have the Milwaukee too, while the drill itself is great the batteries dont seem to last very long at all. I saw online the new batteries are supposed to last longer and are bigger and handle the cold better, bad thing is they want $119 for one battery and I want 2, I'm thinking for that price I can get a whole new Dewault drill with 2 batteries and see how that works. That is what I am thinking about getting after Christmas.


----------



## vano397 (Sep 15, 2006)

Chad Smith said:


> I hear that. I have the Milwaukee too, while the drill itself is great the batteries dont seem to last very long at all. I saw online the new batteries are supposed to last longer and are bigger and handle the cold better, bad thing is they want $119 for one battery and I want 2, I'm thinking for that price I can get a whole new Dewault drill with 2 batteries and see how that works. That is what I am thinking about getting after Christmas.


if your around GR check hoeksema tool, they are the local milwaukee people. Those lithium batteries are a 5 yr 1000 charge warranty, and they have a chip in them that records the first charge, and how many... they might replace em.


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

I have a Craftsman 18V with Lithium In Batts. I have a 5" Lazer that I can drill 30 holes through 12" of ice. I love it for gills and perch. Capnhook


----------



## DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? (Jan 16, 2011)

Goofed on my earlier post. Just woke up, lack of coffee. I'm currently using a 24v Rigid. Everything else previously stated is correct. Thing is a beast. Check it out


----------



## Luketwang (Jan 7, 2010)

Will the Ice Master adaptor work on older style hand augers? I have an older 7" Mora with the handle that threads into the auger. I know most of the newer augers have a thumb-screw thru bolt connector. 
I'd rather get a new 5 or 6" but this might have to work for now. (if it will)


----------



## vano397 (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't think it will work. all the types i've seen are only for the thumb screw type


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

Luketwang said:


> Will the Ice Master adaptor work on older style hand augers? I have an older 7" Mora with the handle that threads into the auger. I know most of the newer augers have a thumb-screw thru bolt connector.
> I'd rather get a new 5 or 6" but this might have to work for now. (if it will)


 I just looked at my ice master. It does have the threaded part and the thumb screw bolt through type. You can use your old auger.


----------



## Luketwang (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks again guys! Now come on ice!!!


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

Luketwang said:


> Will the Ice Master adaptor work on older style hand augers? I have an older 7" Mora with the handle that threads into the auger. I know most of the newer augers have a thumb-screw thru bolt connector.
> I'd rather get a new 5 or 6" but this might have to work for now. (if it will)


I have the same auger, what I did was cut off the threaded part. I bought a HT brand adapter for 11 bux at Meijers it has three holes in it. I then drilled out my auger and put two bolts through the auger and adapter to secure it. I made a disc guard by cutting a 8.5" circle out of an old 5 gl. pail. It's solid and can't wait to try it early ice.


----------



## murraydrew (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi guys, used my drill for the first time the end of last season, I'm a little worried about the bit coming out and the auger going into the lake. Anyone had an issue and how did you solve it?
Thanks


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

murraydrew said:


> Hi guys, used my drill for the first time the end of last season, I'm a little worried about the bit coming out and the auger going into the lake. Anyone had an issue and how did you solve it?
> Thanks


The guy that posted just before you did.


----------

